# Fehler mit netatalk im Netz



## ais (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Suse Linux 8.1 Fileserver (bzw. versuche in gerade in den Griff zu bekommen) auf dem netatalk-1.6.0 läuft. (das 1.6.3 bekomme ich nicht compeliert)

Sobald ich mit einem Mac drauf bin sehen die anderen die freigegeben Ordner noch, beim öffnen sind diese aber leer. Versuche ich etwas drauf zu schieben kommt der Fehler -50.

Jemand eine Idee wo es klemmt

Danke, ais


----------



## marwin (9. November 2003)

*netatalk Fehler -50*

Hatte gleiches Problem. Google brachte u.a. folgendes Resultat: Man solle die .AppleDB im Wurzelverzeichnis des unter Linux freigegebenen Mac-Ordners löschen. (Vorsichtshalber in einen dort angelegten neuen Ordner verschieben, wenns mit den Mac-Dateien wieder klappt, kann der samt Inhalt gelöscht werden)
Siehe da, vom Mac aus sind wieder alle Dateien da!

marwin


----------



## ais (9. November 2003)

danke dir.

mal gespannt ob es was bringt.

 ais


----------



## obaran (29. November 2003)

Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem.
Hab nun auch mal .AppleDB gelöscht und es ging.
MIt User x konnte ich wieder auf das Verzeichniss zugreifen, nur wenn ich
versuche mit User Y dadrauf zuzugreifen dann sagt er mir das 0 Objekte drin sind.

Muss ich nun jedes mal wenn ich mit User X auf das Verzeichniss zugegriffen
habe den Ordner .AppleDB wieder löschen damit ich mit User Y dadrauf zugreifen
kann?
Das kann doch nicht sinn der Sache sein oder?

Falls es hilft habe hier Suse8.2 laufen.

Greetz Oli


----------



## marwin (30. November 2003)

*netatalk*

Ich habe zunächst alle User gebeten, unter identischem Login zu arbeiten - damit bleibt man zwar arbeitsfähig, sicher ist es nicht und das Problem ist auch nicht gelöst.
Vermutlich liegt es an den Zugriffsrechten. Zum intensiveren Experimentieren war leider noch keine Zeit.

marwin


----------



## obaran (1. Dezember 2003)

So ich bin glaub ich nen Schritt weiter.

Nach dem ich mich mit User X einmal angemeldet habe, habe ich nochmal die
Zugrifstrechte neu gesetzt:
chmod -R 0770 test/
Dann konnte ich auch mit User Y auf das Volume wieder zugreifen und umgekehrt.

Ich weiß nicht ob das so gedacht ist, aber so läuft es jetzt erstmal einigermaßen.

Falls jemand noch ne bessere Idee hat immer her damit 

Greetz Oli


----------



## silverstone (29. Januar 2004)

hallo,

ich hab seit gestern das gleiche problem. der zugriff funktioniert nur von einem mac aus.

ich habe eine freigabe "verwatung" die auf /usr/daten/verwaltung zeigt. darin befinden sich all meine daten. wo muss ich jetzt die AppleDB löschen? was ist mit wuzelverzeichnis gemeint?

funktioniert dann alles wieder? 

ich habe mal einen auszug aus messages dazu gehängt. sah die bei euch auch so aus?

viele grüße,
silverstone.




Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: using codepage directory: /etc/netatalk/nls/maccode.iso8859-1
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: Parsing volset (null)
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: Parsing volset :maccode.iso8859-1
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: using codepage directory: /etc/netatalk/nls/maccode.iso8859-1
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/name database: Cannot allocate memory
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.0.14: (Mar
ch 13, 2003)
Jan 29 03:00:34 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.0.14: (Mar
ch 13, 2003)
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/name database: Cannot allocate memory
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.0.14: (Mar
ch 13, 2003)
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/name database: Cannot allocate memory
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: getfilparams: Incorrect parameters passed to cnid_add
Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: adddir: Incorrect parameters passed to cnid_add

linux02:~ #
me database: Cannot allocate memory afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/na
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:31 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB
4.0.14: (March 13, 2003)
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:34 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB
4.0.14: (March 13, 2003)
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/name database: Cannot alloca
te memory
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: CNID DB initialized using Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB
4.0.14: (March 13, 2003)
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to open did/name database: Cannot alloca
te memory
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: cnid_open: Failed to setup CNID DB environment
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: getfilparams: Incorrect parameters passed to cnid_add
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ # Jan 29 03:00:35 linux02 afpd[2387]: adddir: Incorrect parameters passed to cnid_add
-bash: Jan: command not found
linux02:~ #


----------



## obaran (29. Januar 2004)

Hast du denn mal versucht die rechte (neu) zuvergeben?

Oliver


----------



## silverstone (29. Januar 2004)

nein. was soll ich tun? chmod 777 auf den freigegebenen ordner?


----------



## obaran (29. Januar 2004)

naja 777 is etwas hoch gegriffen versuch mal 770.
siehe meinen vorherigen Beitrag.


----------



## silverstone (30. Januar 2004)

so. hab das .AppleDB Verzeichnis gelöscht.

Nun zeigt sehe diese Freigabe nur noch ausgegraut am Mac und ich kann auch nicht mehr darauf zugreifen.

Nach einem Neustart von Atalk wurde auch kein .AppleDB Verz. angelegt.

Als ihr die Änderugen vorgenommen habt, habt ihr da die Macs ausgeschaltet gehabt oder geht das auch während dem Betrieb?


----------



## obaran (30. Januar 2004)

Wieso hast Du denn den .AppleDB Ordner gelöscht?

Hast es denn mal so versucht wie ich meinte das es klappt?



> Nach dem ich mich mit User X einmal angemeldet habe, habe ich nochmal die
> Zugrifstrechte neu gesetzt:
> chmod -R 0770 test/
> Dann konnte ich auch mit User Y auf das Volume wieder zugreifen und umgekehrt.



Sag mal ob das bei Dir so auch klappt.
Mach dazu mal am besten ne neue Freigabe auf ein neues Verzeichniss.

Oliver


----------



## silverstone (30. Januar 2004)

Also. Ich hab es wieder zu laufen bekommen.

folgendes habe ich gemacht:

1. netatalk Dienst beendet
2. Alle Verzeichnise (.AppleDB, .AppleDouble, .AppleDesktop, Network Trash Folder,...) im freigeg. Verzeichnis gelöscht
3. die Rechte 0777 -R auf den freigegebenen Ordner und seine Unterverz.
4. Netatalk Dienst neu gestartet. Komischerweise besitzt das neu erzeugt Verzeichnis .AppleDouble nur Leserechte und das ist glaube ich auch der Grund weshalb der Zugriff nicht funktionierte.
5. Dienst nochmal beendet
6. chmod -R 0777 auf das freigeg. Verzeichnis
7. Dienst wieder gestartet.
8. dann konnten wieder alle Benutzer auf die Freigabe zugreifen

was meint ihr zu diesem Lösungsansatz ist das ok so?


Der Fehler ist aufgetreten als QuarkExpress irgendetwas auf den Server speichern wollte. Das Prog. hat da irgendetwas zerstört. 
So wie es aussieht ging es seit diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr.

Kann sich das ganze irgend jemand erklären? Hab mal auf einer engl. sprachigen Seite gelesen dass es da Probleme geben kann. Nur hab ich es nicht ganz verstanden.

Mich würde interessieren ob das nun öffter vorkommt oder ob das ein einmaliges Problem war.

Wie stabil läuft es bei euch?
Habt ihr schon öfters Probleme gehabt?

Vielen Dank  schon ma für eure Antwort und für eure bisherige Mithilfe.

Viele Grüße,
Silverstone.


----------



## hedwig (28. Mai 2004)

*netatlak und osx zeigt keine Dateien an*

hallo,

möchte mich auch zum Thema äussern, allerdings fragend:

habe mit Suse 8.0 seit kurzem das gleiche Problem, löse es auch
durch löschen der .AppleDouble, .AppleDB und .AppleDesktop.

Wer könnte denn nun das Problem lösen?
Was hält netatalk eigentlich in diesen Dateien fest?

Danke für eine kurze Rückantwort

MfG
Udo


----------

